# DreamChii PouChii to Elaine :) (chihuahua fabric!))



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

here you go, i hope you like them! ccasion5:


































:laughing5:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

they are so cute, i LOVE them !!


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, those are really pretty, I want one! Are they good for being cosmetics bags?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

fantastic job! must order soon


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey elaine! glad u like them 

cupcake they can be used for it if u like hehe. i just create it and whatever u do with it is up to u 

jerrysmom yay! ill probably be premakin some soon, just gotta find more tine durin the days haha :albino:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> jerrysmom yay! ill probably be premakin some soon, just gotta find more tine durin the days haha :albino:


I keep all of the dog tags, license tags, etc in my car. One of these would 
be great to put them in!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I keep all of the dog tags, license tags, etc in my car. One of these would
> be great to put them in!


ooooh thats a new one! hehe would u like the black and pink or the pink and brown? does the interior fabric matter?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

my car is black with tan interior... so probably black. love the plaid inside!

btw: i am using a pattern from this web page and thought you may want to check
out the many patterns she has for wallets/bags 
::verypurpleperson::


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hehe ok  
hm are u makin blouses! lol for some reason i cant figure out how to use those printed tissue papery patterns...  i have so many dog ones but cant figure them out...its been buggin me haha


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hehe ok
> hm are u makin blouses! lol for some reason i cant figure out how to use those printed tissue papery patterns...  i have so many dog ones but cant figure them out...its been buggin me haha


oh no! i'm not making clothes! :daisy: 
i haven't used that kind of pattern for decades...
i'm making a reversible bag for a friend for Christmas 
Making reversible bag


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow what cute bags, are you selling them?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Very cute! Love 'em!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks jerrysmom! ill have to take a look soon hehe

chitheresa yes im sellin but not these particular ones as they were custom ordered. if u would like to order please let me know :albino:

mchis thank u!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow these are ADORABLE!!! :love5:
Very well done my friend!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Wow these are ADORABLE!!! :love5:
> Very well done my friend!


thanks LS! :daisy:


----------



## MY2CHIBABIES (May 5, 2010)

So cute....nice


----------

